# Estação meteorológica de Viseu(IM)



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:50)

Alguém em pode arranjara localização da estação do IM em Viseu?

É que sempre andei à procura dela, mas não a encontrei, e se puderem publicar fotos, melhor!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Obrigado pela atenção...


----------



## FSR (18 Dez 2009 às 03:42)

Boas. Sou novo por aqui e não vi aonde me apresentar.
Quanto à questão, por certo já está esclarecida, mas ainda assim fica para eventual consulta de outras pessoas.
A IM de Viseu fica na estrada que vai de Viseu para o Aeródromo pelo lado da EN 2 (Viseu/Castro Daire). Fica em edificio próprio e isolado,à Dta da estrada e cerca de 1 Km antes do Aeródromo,e a cerca de 640m de altitude.

Dista aproximadamente 6 Km do centro da cidade.
Anteriormente foram tomados os registos da Estação Meteorológica sita na Estação Agrária de Viseu, junto ao Fontelo e saída para o Sátão, a cerca de 1 Km do centro da cidade.
Cumprimentos.


----------

